# George's Straps: Marine Nationale Elastic Nato



## twpotts

Amazing what pops when googling for elastic natos, haha.

I was looking for an elastic nato that wasn't a single strap like BluShark's Pajama Stretch line... I stumbled on a German online shop but didn't save the link and can't find it again, but found this today. I've never heard of George's Straps, but these look great!

https://georgesstraps.com/products/marine-nationale-elastic-nato-watch-strap

















View attachment 14153489


Anyone have any experience with George's Straps?


----------



## Nokie

I have heard of them, but never owned one.

From the pictures, they look like pretty nice straps.

If you decide to get one, please post a quick review with your feedback.

Good luck.


----------



## rybo

those look fantastic. i would love to hear some first hand reviews because i'm very tempted to try one of those


----------



## twpotts

I'm going to order one for a Timex weekender and one for a Seiko samurai. 

I'll post pics and a mini review here when they come in, I'm curious to see how it feels with something heavy like the samurai.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Just got these in....I'm in love. Always enjoyed The Watch Steward straps, and Nick Mankeys, but did not like having to remove the spring bars to swap straps. These are the best of both worlds, incredibly comfortable stretch material, thin, great hardware, and easily changed. 

































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## twpotts

Fast shipping, hand written thank you, quality hardware, comfortable strap!

























It's hot out this week so work's A/C will be blaring, enough that I've noticed that my watches will fit differently throughout the day, even my most comfortable natos.

7" wrist and 22mm pictured. I'm on the 11th hole but the 10th felt snug as well, I could probably the 10th on less heavy watches. Strap was easily folded back into the hardware. There is a little discoloration where the holes have been sealed but I think it's more noticeable because the strap is light colored.

I'll put some pics up later of the lime green 20mm, but considering I put a 38mm timex weekender on it, it doesn't feels like there's even a watch on the strap, lol. I was mainly curious if the heavy Seiko would feel comfortable and it absolutely does, bezel turning doesn't move the strap around either any more so than a standard nylon nato.

I'd absolutely recommend these, and they just added a few more color options too!


----------



## uvalaw2005

I just a couple of these, and agree with the above comments. Excellent choice for those who like the parachute material but want the traditional NATO hardware/setup. I myself do not like the way that Erika's or the Watch Steward straps function.

FWIW, I also ordered a few of these from Ali-Express, and will report back if they are any different from the ones sold by George, who states on his site that he sources his straps from China: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...chute-Bag-Nato-Elastic-strap/32988170828.html


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Thanks, uvalaw2005, as I was going to order a single-pass version from George's without knowing what that would look like, but it seems that the aliexpress one is exactly what I wanted for half the price. For $11, it seems like a decent gamble.

Edit: Ethical question: Is this a design that George's Straps came up with and the manufacturer is selling on the side? I'm not a fan of intellectual property theft, even if it saves me a few bucks.


----------



## M-Technic

There is no intellectual property at play here.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

M-Technic said:


> George's straps are the same as Blushark Pajama, Cheapestnato's version, etc. They are all just buying them straight off Alibaba for about $1.50/ea or so. There is no intellectual property at play here.


Good to know. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Jasper110

I too have one of these straps, though plain in colour. Most comfortable NATO I've worn. Not sure how they'd handle a heavy watch though, I feel the strap has more elasticity than an EO MN, it's also a touch thinner.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

I emailed George's Straps and they make no claim to patent or copyright and made sure to clarify that Erika's has a patent on their design, but not the use of the material or the coloration.

I ordered the aliexpress one for less than $9 after the new user discount.

The quest for the most comfortable watch strap in the world continues...it would be a mighty feat to upset Eulit Perlon.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Big fan of these.

View attachment DSC_6339.jpg


----------



## Philip

uvalaw2005 said:


> FWIW, I also ordered a few of these from Ali-Express, and will report back if they are any different from the ones sold by George, who states on his site that he sources his straps from China


I realise that a year has passed, but I just found this thread after somebody recommended George's Straps to me today.

Did you get a chance to compare George's Straps with the AliExpress equivalents? If so, are they the same?


----------



## uvalaw2005

Philip said:


> I realise that a year has passed, but I just found this thread after somebody recommended George's Straps to me today.
> 
> Did you get a chance to compare George's Straps with the AliExpress equivalents? If so, are they the same?


All the ones I found on AliExpress were just single pass-through, not the traditional NATO style with a second flap. I prefer the latter.


----------



## pneuby

I'd like to know if the George's have withstood wear around the tiny holes that the tang engages. I've got similar from Vario, and they get chewed-up far more easily than I would like.


----------



## OmegaSeiko

Reviving an old thread since it doesn’t seem these are around anymore. If anyone knows what happened or what the 2022 link is can you please share?


----------



## Caltex88

Watch Gecko has a similar product to what these were.


----------

